# Funerals : Bach or Monty Python?



## David Phillips

The modern trend in music played during funeral services - in the UK, at least - is towards pop tunes rather than classical themes. Sinatra's 'My Way' and comedy numbers like the Python's, 'Always look on the bright side of life' are becoming increasingly popular - the service being regarded as a celebration of a life rather than a solemn ocassion. Is this a reasonable development?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Manxfeeder

I suppose you would have to ask those who are grieving the loss. I was just in the funeral of a baby who passed; it was not the time for anything happy-clappy. I have also been in memorial services for people who have lived a good and full life, and it was appropriate for those who knew them best to give their remembrances, and I left uplifted, even challenged to follow their examples. If it ended on one of their favorite songs, it added to the memorial. 

I'm a little uncomfortable at playing songs like the Monty Python one if it has no connection to the individual. Funerals tend to remind us that, as John Donne said, the bell tolls for us, and there should be some degree of if not solemnity, then respect for the course of life.


----------



## Pugg

Amazing Grace Original First Five Verses With Lyrics

This one ( translated in Dutch, waarheen / waarvoor) is been in the top 30 for funeral for decades, still is.


----------



## ldiat

i hate funerals uncles-aunts-cousins-freinds-coworkers-mother -dad hate them all. been to way too many and i missed way to many.  dont want to go to no more....but i know i will have to.....................


----------



## vsm

David Phillips said:


> The modern trend in music played during funeral services - in the UK, at least - is towards pop tunes rather than classical themes. Sinatra's 'My Way' and comedy numbers like the Python's, 'Always look on the bright side of life' are becoming increasingly popular - the service being regarded as a celebration of a life rather than a solemn ocassion. Is this a reasonable development?


Yes, I think that's reasonable and, I'd say, favorable (in my personal opinion), until the played music is related to the missed person in some way. Such way of thinking could make a funeral service much more "personal" and "intimate" which I think is a good thing!


----------



## Pugg

David Phillips said:


> The modern trend in music played during funeral services - in the UK, at least - is towards pop tunes rather than classical themes. Sinatra's 'My Way' and comedy numbers like the Python's, 'Always look on the bright side of life' are becoming increasingly popular - the service being regarded as a celebration of a life rather than a solemn ocassion. Is this a reasonable development?


If the deceased left instructions I would respect them, even if it would be 4'33" .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> If the deceased left instructions I would respect them, even if it would be 4'33" .


Really, can I leave my instructions with you then Pugg, 4'33" played 4.33 times thanks


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Really, can I leave my instructions with you then Pugg, 4'33" played 4.33 times thanks


I send you a invoice later, have to do some calculating. 
(No fee for me , just the funeral home)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> I send you a invoice later, have to do some calculating.
> (No fee for me , just the funeral home)


thats easy just invoice $4.33


----------



## David Phillips

Pugg said:


> If the deceased left instructions I would respect them, even if it would be 4'33" .


Peter Sellers left instructions that his least favourite tune be played at his funeral: 'In the mood' by Glen Miller.


----------



## Pugg

David Phillips said:


> Peter Sellers left instructions that his least favourite tune be played at his funeral: 'In the mood' by Glen Miller.


I think his heirs didn't care for that just one minute.


----------



## Xaltotun

I think this is a very British trend, for good or ill, and I don't know if it can spread to other cultures.


----------



## Art Rock

At the funeral of my favourite aunt in 2013 (she was 97), her children decided to start the funeral session with her favourite German Schlager (Wo meine Sonne scheint - a translation of Belfonte's Island in the sun). I thought it was a beautiful choice.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Pugg said:


> I think his heirs didn't care for that just one minute.


I doubt it. Spike Milligan and Harry Secombe, his partners in the Goons comedy show, cracked up with laughter when the music was played and I'm sure they wouldn't have done that if they thought it would upset Sellers' relatives.


----------



## Ingélou

I prefer traditional music - sacred or classical, or in the case of the Scots, the pipes. 

I have been to a few funerals where modern music was played. On one occasion a friend's husband died of cancer in his fifties - he knew he was going and he and his wife planned the funeral together. Because his wife produced plays and musicals with drama groups, and because he had a great sense of humour, he picked as the 'going out' tune the Doris Day song 'The Deadwood stage is a-rolling all over the plains'. 

It was sweet of him, and very brave, but to be honest, I still found it bizarre and discordant with the mood.


----------



## jegreenwood

If it's for a parrot - Monty Python.


----------



## haziz

jegreenwood said:


> If it's for a parrot - Monty Python.


You mean an EX parrot.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Either way:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQcmBUc0OQc


----------



## immisk

I'm the music director for a Catholic church. I try to keep the music scripture-related, so I don't have a whole lot of Frank Sinatra going on (although I might make an exception for Monty Python ;D). 

What I have noticed is people choosing atypical funeral music. Instead of solemn and somber, they're going for When The Saints Go Marching In and they want a trumpet in the ensemble. I realize Saints isn't *really* sacred music, but that's sort of the gist. Or they want a Psalm that's more upbeat rather than 23 over and over.


----------

